# Extension ".application" pour imprimante wifi Dell V313w



## julien38100 (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur ce forum alors avant tout bonjour à tout le monde.
Voilà mon problème :
cela fait 4 jours que je suis coincé sur l'installation de mon imprimante wifi dell V313w,
vous me direz que je me suis peut être trompé d'endroit pour la discussion mais j'avais un léger doute... en effet je suis allé sur le site de dell pour télécharger les pilotes de l'imprimante pour mon Mac (mac OS X 10-6-8), mais une fois celui-ci téléchargé impossible de l'ouvrir, l'extension du fichier est ".application", et le mac me demande quel logiciel utilisé pour l'ouverture du programme...
Pouvez-vous m'aider s'il vous plait?
Merci


----------



## domdo (2 Novembre 2011)

Après plusieurs tentatives, passage par un pc pour installer l'imprimante sur le réseau. Pour que le mac l'identifie, il faut tricher comme d'habitude avec des périphériques dédiés win : l'identifier comme une Lexmark S305. Mais il n'est pas possible de numériser et limitation à l'impression. Je me demande s'il ne faut pas faire complètement l'installation via des drivers Lexmark.... A tester

---------- Post added at 16h34 ---------- Previous post was at 15h57 ----------

julien38100 : Voici la résolution à notre problème commun.
Se rendre sur le lien suivant : http://support.lexmark.com/index?se...MARK_IMPACT_S305&page=product&frompage=null#2
Sélectionner son mac os X et cliquer sur plus pour cliquer sur Printer Driver for Mac 0S 10.3.x, Mac 0S 10.4.x, Mac 0S 10.5.x, Mac 0S 10.6.x un pop s'ouvre et télécharger S300SeriesWebInstaller_2.0.0.dmg
Puis il vous suffira de lancer l'assistant d'installation correspondant à l'OS correspondant et de lancer l'application d'utilisation de l'imprimante.
Je n'ai pas fait de test de l'assistant d'installation : mon imprimante fonctionne sous réseau pc/mac.

Bonne journée


----------



## julien38100 (3 Novembre 2011)

Merci pour la réponse, mais j'ai réussis à installer avec le pilote Dell.
En effet lors du téléchargement du pilote sur le site de dell, il est proposé deux options, la première qui n'est à utiliser qu'avec Windows propose de télécharger un logiciel pour télécharger les pilotes, d'où l'extension qui m'était inconnue le ".application". Il s'agit d'un pack exécutable qu'à partir de Windows. 
Pour en revenir au sujet il faut choisir la deuxième option pour télécharger le pilote et là ça marche!! il ne suffit plus qu'à installer normalement et suivre la procédure.
Je n'ai pas essayé la numérisation mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne fonctionnerais pas.


----------



## domdo (4 Novembre 2011)

Tant mieux pour vous ! Ne pas oublier d'ajouter [Résolu] dans l'intitulé de votre premier message !
Bonne journée.


----------



## DjeyBond (14 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir mon imprimante Dell V313w mais je ne trouve pas le pilote pour installer l'imprimante sur mon macbook pro.

HELP PLEASE !!


----------



## sara2 (15 Novembre 2011)

Pareil ! Ca faisait 2 mois que j'attendais mon imprimante ! ELle arrive enfin et je ne peux l'utiliser qu'avec le pilote pour la lexmark s300.  Oui je peux imprimer mais je ne peux pas numériser ou utiliser le réseau wifi !
Quelqu'un sait si le pilote va bientôt sortir, ou sortir tout court d'ailleurs ??
Je trouve ça quand même honteux que de nos jours on trouve encore des imprimantes non compatibles avec certains ordinateurs ! 

Configuration : Macbook Pro Os X Lion version 10.7

Merci !


----------



## chougom (19 Novembre 2011)

salut 

moi aussi impossible de connecter  ma V313W ; suis pas très doué en info, je ne trouve pas le pilote sur dell ; et j'ai essayé avec le conseil de domdo dur lexmark et une fois téléchargé je n'arrive à rien 

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Philou06700 (21 Novembre 2011)

Achat par "groupon" et attente de 2 mois!
Pas de pilote disponible sur le site Dell (OSX 10.5.8) bien que le mode d'emploi de l'imprimante indique que l'on doit le télécharger sur le service support de Dell.
Je vais les appeler demain mais je crains qu'il s'agisse d'une arnaque.


----------



## domdo (30 Novembre 2011)

Bien après quelques semaines de bons fonctionnements de l'imprimante avec le mac, patatras dès la première utilisation avec le pc, l'imprimante ne répond plus.
Pour faire simple, j'ai récupéré les fichiers mac pour la Dell V313W via un pc en utilisant Internet Explorer (chose que je n'ai pas faite depuis 10 ans...). Bon, passons !
Je vous propose de récupérer les fichiers dans ce dossier via dropbox !
Envoyez-moi un mp avec une adresse mail
De rien !


----------



## nicess (1 Décembre 2011)

Oui je peux imprimer mais je ne peux pas numériser ou utiliser le réseau wifi !


----------



## kerfany (22 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter une imprimante V313W ,  j'ai testé l'ensemble des différentes solutions proposées,et je n'arrive toujours pas à la connecté soit en USB soit en WIFI .

sachant que je suis sous mac OS X Lion 10.7

Merci de votre aide bien précieuse .


----------



## omid (26 Janvier 2012)

La Dell v313w est en faite une Lexmark impact s305 vendu sous la marque Dell.

Or Lexmark propose des drivers MAC 10.7 pour l'impact s305 !

L'impression WIFI marche 
(avec quelques petit raté de temps en temps redemandant un re-demarage ou au pire une re-installation du driver, mais bon ...).

Par contre je n'ai pas reussi a faire du scan wifi 

Site lexmark du pilote de la Lexmark impact s305 pour MAC OS 10.7 :
http://support.lexmark.com/index?page=downloadFile&actp=CONTENT&productCode=&id=DR21246&segment=SUPPORT&userlocale=EN_US&locale=en&oslocale=de_DE&osVendor=MACINTOSH&osCats=Mac+OS+X+10.7


----------

